# Longhorn netwok



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

ESPN News - ESPN reaches 20-yr, $300 million deal with Univ. of Texas to develop TV network dedicated to UT


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love UT, but this is nuts. I understand conference deals like SEC/ESPN and the Big 10 network, but for 1 school????


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

thelucky1 said:


> ESPN News - ESPN reaches 20-yr, $300 million deal with Univ. of Texas to develop TV network dedicated to UT


Hmmm....and who is going to pay for that deal? We will in the end. Only thing I want to see from Texas is a big juicy black angus ribeye!


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

jdh8668 said:


> Hmmm....*and who is going to pay for that deal? We will in the end. *Only thing I want to see from Texas is a big juicy black angus ribeye!


If you have any sort of sports pack you will. It's the only way I see the Longhorn Network getting carriage on cable & satellite outside of the state of Texas.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't understand the logic behind a single school network.

Any Texas must see Football or Basketball game will be shown on another network because of the Conference TV deal .


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

TANK said:


> I don't understand the logic behind a single school network.
> 
> Any Texas must see Football or Basketball game will be shown on another network because of the Conference TV deal .


What's going to be shown initially on the Texas Network is a single non-conference football game that probably wouldn't have been picked up by the Big 12 TV partners and been PPV and up to 8 non-conference men's basketball games as well as all of the olympic sports, including women's basketball, which excluding college baseball, probably the majority of Texas fans could care less about.

If this channel takes off and is successful, when the Big 12 ABC/ESPN TV Agreement is up in either 2015 or 2016, Texas will go the independence route and then have all 12 football games and all men's basketball games on the channel.


----------

